# KAI - Kairos Minerals



## David01 (26 September 2006)

Have just heard a rumour that they have found a large deposit of Gold, has anyone else heard the same? If that is true could be a cheap buy at 0.007.
reg Dave


----------



## David01 (27 September 2006)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I have heard the rumors are true, can any one confirm if they have heard the same????


----------



## David01 (3 October 2006)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

It looks like something is about to happen on this one, the MACD has crossed today and there seems to be a support line at .007 and definitely a buy at a break of 1.2cents, if you don't get in before the break occurs.


----------



## asx256 (13 November 2006)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Dave I heard that the drillings started last week (7 November) and they are waiting for results. From what I know results are really good with 1000 meters already drilled.

Some one bought 50-60 million shares last month (30 October) and to be this stock could be easily x4 or hopefully x5 with any outstanding results.


----------



## Ruprect (20 May 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Interesting tiny cap, $9million.

Exploring for base metals in Talga Peak, WA, have returned some reasonable results, with drilling continuing. And JV with IGO looking for Nickel (Lake Lefroy).

They also hold interest in the following companies:

Atlas Iron - 3 million shares, 2.15 million options = $2,962,500

Eleckra Mines - 4.65 million shares = $3,022,500

Mintails - 5.3 million shares = $3,445,000

Cash at hand = $1,472,000

Thus, as at friday's close, assets exceed market cap.

Director has been buying up in a serious way in the last month.

1.5 bil shares on offer, last price, .006, + 693 million options, July 09, (ex price .009), last price .002.

Disc - I dont hold.


----------



## paperclip (20 May 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

i hold the options (5,000,000 )............ just a spec play i suppose. cant be all that bad a gamble given the shares they hold in other companies.

cheers PC


----------



## Baggy (13 July 2007)

*MJP - Mining Projects Group*

Found this stock a few months ago. Has not been doing much but there has been a speeding ticket issued in June 2007. Anyone got any thoughts on this.
sp is 0.008 a good one to get maybe and see what happens. I bought in today hoping that my luck will hold. Baggy


----------



## larry123 (13 July 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I bought in about 6 months ago at 0.009 and sold about 2 months later for 0.006, didn't seem to be doing anything


----------



## Baggy (19 July 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

It has not done much at all from what I can see but there is big volumes changing hands and they do hold some good stocks. I will hang with them for a while and hope that the sp rises. Baggy


----------



## surelle (9 October 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Pretty big volume today 61M - haven't seen that in a while on this one
The oppies also did 15M too, 
any thoughts???


----------



## ta2693 (9 October 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I thought it could be a potential breaks out. 
I would like to have some, if I you post your discovery before close.


----------



## surelle (9 October 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

sorry mate, only discovered it way after closing bell!!!

oh well, have to keep an eye on it

happy hunting


----------



## Georgeb (23 November 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

This ran today. I can see it breaking 1.5c and then off it goes on Monday pending on waht happens with the DOW tonight.

Young Trader do you think it has potential?


----------



## wipz (23 November 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Some very crazy amount of shares on issue here... 

1,416,000,000 on issue and at 19/07/07 they had a private placement to sophisticated investors of 330,000,000 new shares.

Going to need more than a semi trailer to move this one.


----------



## Uranium (4 December 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Hello,

Can anyone give me an update on this stock seems very little is known here. Some large volumes are traded every day but it only seems to rise slowly over time.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 December 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I have been watching MPJ for awhile now, as I was with FDL

Both had NTA's that were greater than their respective SP's


Well I have jumped in on MPJ today at 1c for a trade, it has an *NTA of 1.1c* made up of cash and listed investments, so their other projects are free

Anyone else watching this one?


----------



## doctorj (13 December 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Quite a while - check my stock pick this month 

I haven't looked into the quality of their own tenements, have you had a look yet?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 December 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



doctorj said:


> Quite a while - check my stock pick this month
> 
> I haven't looked into the quality of their own tenements, have you had a look yet?




lol Doc, your always on the wee ones with good potential,

Umm no idea, its a trade really for me,

I haven't been in fundamental mode for awhile

Doesn't look like its going to run though


----------



## doctorj (13 December 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

*Plenty* of supply at 1-1.1c.

I'm going to start casting my eye over their own tenements and see what I come up with.  Today's Cangold announcement is a positive too.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 December 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Dont forget that the market usually discounts the calue of stock held by one co in other companies.

LST and IXR are 2 examples of where they are undervalued on their investments but always seem to remain that way...

So an NTA of 1.1c might not always get reflected in the actual price.


----------



## Superfly (13 December 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



doctorj said:


> *Plenty* of supply at 1-1.1c.
> 
> I'm going to start casting my eye over their own tenements and see what I come up with.  Today's Cangold announcement is a positive too.




Have held these and been slowly buying more over the past months....looking forward to see what members such as Doc, YT, have to say on MPJ....


----------



## stu_lee44 (13 December 2007)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Hi,YT.I have watched MPJ for a long while and totally agree with your point,but don't understand why Mr Frost,one director sold his shares at 1.2c recently.Any special reason?


----------



## crombo97 (13 March 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

No word on this one for a while.
Its currently hovering about .006
It still looks like good buying to me.
I have been stocking up on the opies so i hope we get some positive news soon..........


----------



## prawn_86 (13 March 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Crombo,

Could you please detail as to why you think it is good buying? Just a bit of info to provide a basis for your thoughts.

thanks

prawn


----------



## crombo97 (13 March 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

It has a NTA of 1.1c per share and is trading at nearly 50% less than than.
And thats just one project
IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 March 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



crombo97 said:


> It has a NTA of 1.1c per share and is trading at nearly 50% less than than.
> And thats just one project
> IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO




Hey Crombo,

Its NTA is based on its holdings in multiple listed investments and yeah based on the last qtrly it was 1.1c NTA,

While it maybe a bit less now due to some investments falling in SP the NTA is still well above 0.6c 

I guess its a game of patience, maybe management should start cashing in some of these investments so the company has a huge cash balance ?


----------



## doctorj (2 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Without putting too fine a point on it, the management of MPJ are never going to set the world alight.  They're a bunch of banking types pretending to be a mining company.  Their tenements are adjacent to Moly Mine's Spinifex Ridge mine.  On the face of it, that's pretty promising, but it doesn't mean jack as long as they don't get around to drilling it.

What they have done quite well is leverage their experience as bankers and bought stakes in other listed mining companies in Australia, canada and the UK.

MPJ has 1.6 million shares in AGO.  Accordingly, MPJO has been my preferred play for exposure to AGO. Every 11.5c increase in AGO increases MPJ's net tangible assets by 0.1cps.  To put it in comparison MPJ is trading at 0.007 and MPJO at 0.002.  

MPJ's NTA per share is as of right now 1.14cps.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Hey Doc,

Yeah the 1.1c NTA vs current SP of 0.6c - 0.7c makes you wonder whats going on 

I think its good to know that if the company went bankrupt we'd get a premium to current levels in terms of return lol

The company needs to do 2 things, well 3 actually, 1 provide weekly if not daily NTA updates (would only take 20minutes a day to do this) 2 get some miners on board actually do some exploring on their only tenement, 3. look to cash in some chips and use the funds to acquire new projects(maybe even look at Potash : )


----------



## doctorj (2 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I've had this very same discussion with management - however, for the moment I'm very happy for them to hold on to each and every one of their AGO shares with it trading at an all time high of $3.50.

Put it this way - for every 1% increase in AGO, MPJ's NTA increases by 4.3% of its market cap.  That's 4x leverage.  MPJO's leverage to AGO is many multiples higher than even that.

No amount of average management can screw that up


----------



## adobee (5 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Okay I am going to pick up some MPJ today as I want to see the 4:1% increases as AGO continues to go up .. 
*What price are their AGO shares /options at ?* Ie 

I assume its not calcuated on 1% of the current price if they bought them at a cheaper price as 1% of current price could be 3% of the purchase price etc (dependent on price) ? ? Is this right ?


----------



## doctorj (5 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

AGO continues its march up another 10% today...  MPJ's NTA now at 1.16cps (as against 0.06/0.07cps).


----------



## adobee (5 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



doctorj said:


> AGO continues its march up another 10% today...  MPJ's NTA now at 1.16cps (as against 0.06/0.07cps).




can you tell me how your calcuating this ? do you know there ago purchase / option prices ? can i get this
thanks..


----------



## doctorj (7 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



adobee said:


> can you tell me how your calcuating this ? do you know there ago purchase / option prices ? can i get this
> thanks..




Purchase price is irrelevent for calculating their NTA.  All you need to know is their asset holdings (from their recent announcement), the last traded price (from ASX/TSX/AIM).  The 'soft spot' in the analysis is assuming their cash holding and the value of their other assets remains unchanged from their last announcement.

For the record, I make out current NTA to be more than 1.2cps.


----------



## Superfly (7 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Bit of volume today .... hope AGO can keep up or keep rising...

Is that 100 characters yet... well happy to hold MPJ ... hope they can start some drilling before the end of 2008 .... MPJ seem to have lots of money to do it ...


----------



## doctorj (9 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

NTA per share is still 1.16cps (last traded at 0.07) despite the sell off in AGO.

Someone wanted the heads - 37mill or so bought today (the whole of the depth at 0.07).


----------



## rob (20 May 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

just a novice into my first trade,found this thread and hoping to learn as much as i can slowly but surely. still finding it frustrating.


----------



## Superfly (5 July 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

MPJ announcement...

Drilling campaign to start at Talga Peak soon...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 July 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Around half NTA so little risk

Also drilling to start soon with some very interesting results from neighbours next door

A nice little penny spec


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

After making a fortune and still having a finger in the pie on CFR I have decided to pick up some MPJ,

It seems in these mkts only the penny stocks will run ie CFR 

The company has *NTA of around 1c-1.1c*

Chart wise 0.005 looks like the absolute bottom

But what interests me most is that the companies main exploration tennement happens to be next door to MOLY Mines (MOL) Spinifex Ridge project where they recently announced some very very large hits of Iron Ore


This is a ver spec stock, but it is trading well below its Net angible Asset backing and so the risk is somewhat lowered, as I've said in the past we can always make the company wind up and get a 40%-45% premium to our shares in cash payout :


----------



## rhyslivs (10 July 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I think a backing of 1-1.1c is a little bit generous. 

In there March Quarterly there backing was approx 17 mil and 13 mil of that is held in other resource stock shares several of which have taken a bit of a beating. 

I would say its NTA is more between 0.8 - 0.9c considering they stated there backing as .92c per share in the report and I dont think there position has improved.

However, that doesnt alter the fact that they are trading at a heavy discount to NTA.

But like you said YT the interest could come from that tenemant location

Rhys


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Hey Rhysvils

I was going off Doc's calcs because when the qtrly was out AGO was $2, its now a $3.50 - $4, well actually lately its $2.50 what a joke!

Anyway I bought it for the possibility of Iron Ore just like MOL



doctorj said:


> NTA per share is still 1.16cps (last traded at 0.07) despite the sell off in AGO.
> 
> Someone wanted the heads - 37mill or so bought today (the whole of the depth at 0.07).


----------



## crombo97 (11 July 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

YT are you buying the heads or the oppies
I hold both and i am looking to top up at current prices
What sort of time frame do you think this one will be????
Just over 12 months till the oppies are up 31st july 09 ex price 0.01
I would be very interested in your thoughts.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Hey Crombo,

I picked up heaps of heads, will look to buy options soon too, the thing with the options is they can be the real big winners,

I bought a heap of CFRO 2.5c options for 2c when the SP was 1c-1.5c and recently sold heaps at 1c so that was a 500% return, high risk but high reward,

MPJO are far less risky because they have until July 09 as opposed to CFRO's Nov 08, also MPJO are 0.009c exercise vs an Share price of 0.006 so much more closer to being in the money than CFR 1c-1.5c and exercise at 2.5c

But opies are higher risk, the heads are really no risk as they are trading well below NTA (then again in these mkts alot of things are) and I guess there is an opportunity cost,

I have held a few MPJ for ages and have traded a much larger parcel in and out a few times,

This time what got my interest was the fact that next door MOL found huge hits of Fe from surface on the Western part of Spinifex Ridge which if you look at the map is proximate to MPJ'S Talga Peak

MPJ have recently completed some sampling and chip surveys from I think the Southern portion of their lease, given MOL's find next door and the fact that Talga Peak is a large tennement in the Pilbara rea of W.A. I'd say there may be a fair chance of some Fe possibly being present?

In any event given the fact we're below NTA I see little risk and am willing to roll the dice like I did with CFR


----------



## snap82 (5 August 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

been watching this stock for a while large volumes traded today anyone got any info on these guys??????


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I bought a bunch of the opies at 0.001 figure can't go too wrong with them

They are 0.009c opies with 12 months left

Still reckon they will go for a massive run on MOL Iron ore re-rating in the area, but thats just my thoughts


----------



## prawn_86 (5 August 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I think the market is dis-enchanted witht he management, plus the value of all thier investments is falling, so that means their NTA is dropping also.

Definitely an all or nothing play hey YT? Cant say i have the balls for it though in this market climate, but hey, its these trades that have got you where you are...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Hey Prawn,

I made really good money recently punting CFR and traders went bonkers on that

Was amazed at how CFRO ran from 0.001/0.002 to 1c when they were still out of the money! and they had a 2.5c exercise and only a few months left, they returned the lucky brave punters 500% to 1000% before crashing back to earth,

Given MPJO are 0.009 exercise and have a whole year to run I see them as low risk as I am confident worst case some time in the next 6months they will at least be trading above 0.002

Like I siad company though I'm in this for 2 reasons

1. The company is trading below NTA

2. The company may have similar Iron Ore to MOL = re focus FDL style to Iron Ore and we all know how that story went, additionally the company says it is looking to acquire new resource projects

Who Dares Wins!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 August 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I have attached an image I found in MOL's presentation to show why I am so confident that the large Iron Ore hits MOL is finding may flow across into MPJ Talga Peak

From the pic you can see how MPJ's Talga Peak forms the lower western portion of the map

However what is important to note is that MOL intially found Iron Ore west of Spinifex Ridge, ie towards Talga Peak (this was Fe Area 1) they then drilled further west and found more Fe (this was Fe Area 2) so the closer they moved to Talga Peak the more Iron Ore they found and these 2 Fe Areas along with Spinifex Ridge Cu/Moly deposit are just over *1 km from the Talga Peak boundary*

From waht I understand prior to MOL's Iron Ore hits, MPJ never evaluated or look at Talga Peak from an Iron Ore perspective, just a base metal one and so a complete review is supposed to be underway


----------



## prawn_86 (6 August 2008)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

There sure is potential YT, its just the management seem a bit suspect to me. They are not exactly fast movers by any standards. If/when the markets get better is also another lingering doubt.

.001 of MPJO was soaked up today though, but no-one was prepared to pay .002 so some people have taken notice, although im guessing most of the volume yesterday was you...


----------



## prawn_86 (6 April 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

After not trading at all for the past 6 months, over $20k of MPJO went through today (1 major trade, one minor).

Speculative punt or insider info??


----------



## prawn_86 (20 April 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



prawn_86 said:


> Speculative punt or insider info??




Well no further buying has occured so looks like someone just had $20k to burn. Pity they didnt give it to me instead....


----------



## happytown (12 June 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

ann out regarding proposed acquisition of remaining shares in xplor ltd not already held by mpj 

xplor owns (100%) 3 gold tenements in wa and vic



> ...
> 
> The acquisition of Xplor represents the Company’s first step towards developing an expanded portfolio of prospective gold leases in Australia.
> 
> ...



cheers 

mpj you can go back to sleep now


----------



## snap82 (3 July 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Is anyone else still watching this stock other than me. Looks like good buying at this price. Any thoughts anyone?????????


----------



## happytown (10 July 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

in 2 weeks 1,023,136,413 options will cease quotation on the asx and if not exercised @ .009 will expire worthless on 31/07

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Been awhile since I followed MPJ, but my bottom draw started to rumble over the weekend for 3 reasons


1. The *Current NTA* of the company is $5.185M" with 1800M shares = 0.288c a share or basically *0.3c*

I know there was an SPP that dilutes the stock price but the funds were raised at 0.2c so even still the NTA will be 0.25c a share

How many penny specs have an NTA equal to that of their current share price and so much prospective upside? Very few


2. The directors have massive holdings and have continued to top up 

*Richard Revilins 200M shares + 67M options

Bryan Frost 385M shares + 150M options
*
I like it when directors interest are aligned with shareholders interests as now they have a vested interest to do something and get the share price higher

3. Although they have done little at Talga Peak, alot has been going on around them
To their left *AGO* has continued to scratch around trying to find more Fe and it should be noted that MPJ were involved with AGO in its early days

To the immediate right *MOL* has now firmed up a *7.3Mt's@59%Fe JORC resource* and are looking for more as well as progressing a 1Mt p.a. operation


Further to the north right we have Haoma mining HAO who found some Fe and were then approached by Girilia GIR for a JV over their grounds

_"Haoma has previously advised that its Bamboo Creek mining and exploration tenements lie adjacent to the Spinifex Ridge Project Area held by Moly Mines Ltd (See Section 3.3 of Haoma’s March 2007 Activities Report). Recent exploration drilling at Spinifex Ridge by Moly Mines of three iron ore mineralised zones has identified that the area contains high grade Direct Shipping Ore (“DSO’)
and it announced in their June Quarterly Report an indicated and inferred resource estimate of 7.3million tonnes at 59% Fe using a 50% Fe cut off.

Published aero magnetic surveys of the area indicate that Moly Mines’ Iron Ore Zone could extend into Haoma’s exploration tenement E45/3217.

Haoma was recently approached to farm out tenement E45/3217. Before making a decision the Directors decided it was appropriate to commenced surface sampling to define appropriate drilling targets. The location and initial results of sampling are shown in Figure 1 and Table 1 below."
_


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Interesting Iron Ore developments happening next door with *MOL* and their Iron Ore

Seems the Chinese are looking at offtakes/sales and/or JV equity funding 



http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601081&sid=ahzwZ8K9MC1U

Moly Mines in China Iron Ore Sales Talks, CEO Says (Update1)
Share | Email | Print | A A A

By Jesse Riseborough

_Aug. 4 (Bloomberg) -- Moly Mines Ltd., seeking to build a A$604 million ($511 million) molybdenum mine in Australia, *is in talks with Chinese groups for iron ore sales accords from an adjoining deposit amid surging demand*.

“We are getting a knock on the door from a Chinese party about once a week now,” Derek Fisher, managing director of the Perth-based company, said today by phone from Kalgoorlie, Western Australia. “We are getting a fair amount of attention particularly from the smaller to intermediate mills.”

Moly surged 55 percent Sydney in trading this week after yesterday announcing plans to start output by the first quarter of next year from an *iron ore mine being developed at Spinifex Ridge* in Western Australia. China, the world’s biggest buyer of iron ore, is securing supplies to feed demand from steel mills.

“We will have something signed off in the next few weeks,” Fisher said, adding that he’s meeting with a Chinese group today at the annual Diggers and Dealers Conference. Sales contracts will may include an equity stake in the company, he said.

Moly jumped 24 percent to 81.5 cents at 1:11 p.m. Sydney time. *The company is seeking to produce 1 million tons of the iron ore annually from the A$20 million mine*, Fisher said.

The company delayed starting its Spinifex Ridge molybdenum mine last year as the worst credit crisis since the Great Depression froze lending and curbed demand for the metal used in steelmaking. A rebound in prices and a thawing of the debt market may help the company secure mine financing, Fisher said.

“These are the sort of moly prices we believe the project is financeable at,” he said. “We’ve got to wait for the debt market to come back but it’s looking pretty favorable.”_

To contact the reporter on this story: Jesse Riseborough in Melbourne at jriseborough@bloomberg.ne


----------



## doctorj (5 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

YT, I think this one is a dog with fleas.

A company with such little capital shouldn't be spread so thin.  Plus, nearology aint enough anymore.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Fair enough Doc understandable as we've been waiting for ages, but so many of my dogs have run off their low levels to deliver staggering returns, so I am a hopeful dreamer


http://www.miningprojectsgroup.com.au/projects.php
"major regional structure which has 12km of strike has received very limited exploration. This shear zone extends from the western boundary of the tenement which is shared with Atlas Iron Limited, through to the eastern boundary shared with the Spinifex Ridge project, owned and operated by Moly Mines Limited."


Moly's Iron Ore project
http://www.molymines.com/public/View_Page.aspx?id=37&category=6&SubCat=17&Ddte=1&DGrd=1


AGO's Iron Ore to the West
http://www.atlasiron.com.au/IRM/content/projects_mtwebber.html



YT the eternal optimist


----------



## doctorj (5 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Fair enough Doc understandable as we've been waiting for ages, but so many of my dogs have run off their low levels to deliver staggering returns, so I am a hopeful dreamer



There are also plenty of good companies available at relatively low levels.  

How far are you underwater?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



doctorj said:


> There are also plenty of good companies available at relatively low levels.
> 
> How far are you underwater?




Not really that much under water as this was never a huge position, I think 0.003 is break even 

Think from current levels it offers good upside as nearly every other micro cap spec I have held or watched has run LKO EGO EXM TAM WAG SPP AAF ADY MKY PDY ORO CFR FUT 

even that dog MHL is running after doing a 1 for 1 at 0.001 almost 1Billion shares and they have only around $600k cash and now its trading at 0.004

Not one to bet the house on but I think everyone needs a little spec, dog or not  :


----------



## doctorj (5 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Everything in balance I spose.  I had a small punt on the oppies some time ago, but sold those when it was clear the company had issues.  Potential here with new management and more direction.  With a current market cap south of $4mm, why not buy the company, divest their minority equity positions when the mkt is a little more favourable and take the more valuable assets (eg.  the ground next to MOL - incidently, I've spoken to the folk at MOL on many a time and they have excellent mgt who are quite bullish on the Fe they have) and do something with it.

That something make take the form of some kind of tie up with MOL's Fe, depending on the geology - may be an opportunity for them to grow the size of the resource and boost early volume.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



doctorj said:


> Everything in balance I spose.  I had a small punt on the oppies some time ago, but sold those when it was clear the company had issues.  Potential here with new management and more direction.  With a current market cap south of $4mm, why not buy the company, divest their minority equity positions when the mkt is a little more favourable and take the more valuable assets (eg.  the ground next to MOL - incidently, I've spoken to the folk at MOL on many a time and they have excellent mgt who are quite bullish on the Fe they have) and do something with it.
> 
> That something make take the form of some kind of tie up with MOL's Fe, depending on the geology - may be an opportunity for them to grow the size of the resource and boost early volume.




NTA's like 0.0025-0.0028 lets do an ASF takeover Doc at 0.003 sell all the assets, then go to China and get some interest over at Talga Peak lol, seriously I cant believe they know the following

"Until now, this major regional structure which has 12km of strike has received very limited exploration. This shear zone extends from the western boundary of the tenement which is shared with *Atlas Iron* Limited, through to the eastern boundary shared with the *Spinifex Ridge* project, owned and operated by *Moly Mines* Limited."

and have done nothing substantial to date, I mean sure they've kicked a few rocks but what about some serious drilling?

But then again it took LKO nearly 2 years to re-drill the Wombat area, oh but when they finally did the stock shot from 0.004 to 0.017c and while thats does not mean MPJ will do the same LKO did have 4Billion something shares and for a time became the traders favourite stock

Hoping lighting strikes twice!


----------



## doctorj (5 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

MOL will also have all sorts of infrastructure used by the Molybdenum operation that would be helpful to accelerate the Fe in the region should it go ahead. Taking it private would dramatically increase potential returns, but could you live without the liquidity?  What's the exit?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



doctorj said:


> MOL will also have all sorts of infrastructure used by the Molybdenum operation that would be helpful to accelerate the Fe in the region should it go ahead. Taking it private would dramatically increase potential returns, but could you live without the liquidity?  What's the exit?




We got 3 options Doc

1. Do some work at Talga Peak find a heap of Iron Ore  re-list it when the mkt goes crazy at 20c 

2. Do some work at Talga Peak find a heap of Iron Ore and sell it to the Chinese for 1 Gagilion dollars!

3. Do some work at Talga Peak find nothing and swap it to Kennas for Rum!


----------



## stu_lee44 (6 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

did any option holder buy any option again @0.01cents? I didn't and just let my hundred bucks go to water.

It's interesting to see YT still keep his interest in this one. Now they got nearly 2 million cash now. Before that, they only had 170,000 in the bank.Anyway, they survived after successful placement. Let's see what's going on here.






YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Not really that much under water as this was never a huge position, I think 0.003 is break even
> 
> Think from current levels it offers good upside as nearly every other micro cap spec I have held or watched has run LKO EGO EXM TAM WAG SPP AAF ADY MKY PDY ORO CFR FUT
> 
> ...


----------



## snap82 (7 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Been holding this one for a while lets hope it goes for a run like LKO!! Lets hope it's a winner YT.


----------



## happytown (27 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

*important notice for holders of MPJO which expired worthless on 31/07/09*​ 
ann yesterday re offer of options to those optionholders whose oppies expired worthless



> An offer of three (3) new MPJOA options (with an exercise price of 0.2 cents and an expiry date of 6 July 2014) for every four (4) expired MPJO options (which had an exercise price of 0.9 cents and an expiry date of 31 July 2009) held at expiry on 31 July 2009, at an issue price of 0.01 cents per new MPJOA option
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



if you held  for eg, 1,000,000 oppies that expired worthless on 31/07/09

you are now entitled to 750,000 new oppies for the cost of $75.00 (with an exercise price of .002, expiring on 6th july 2014)

cheers 

*another quality post brought to you by happytown inc
*


----------



## prawn_86 (27 August 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



happytown said:


> if you held  for eg, 1,000,000 oppies that expired worthless on 31/07/09
> 
> you are now entitled to 750,000 new oppies for the cost of $75.00 (with an exercise price of .002, expiring on 6th july 2014)
> 
> cheers




I was one of those holders  Think im going to cut my losses on this dog. Useless management who never seem to do anything except capital raisings to keep their cushy wages going.

I bet i could do a better job than these guys. And i'll do it for 30% of their pay...


----------



## BESBS Player (19 November 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

As a wildcard, bought some MPJ at .002c.

Looks like a dog but if management manage to get into some project (and they claim to hope to do this by end of 09/early10, then a sudden SP spike offers huge leverege.

Happy to wait and see...


----------



## BESBS Player (25 November 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Nice to see a new Director of Exploration appointed. Sign of a new direction - and the experience at Newcrest won't hurt either! Still very early on but hoping that this is the first sign of a move to a re-rating...

Holding at .002c


----------



## prawn_86 (25 November 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



BESBS Player said:


> Nice to see a new Director of Exploration appointed. Sign of a new direction - and the experience at Newcrest won't hurt either! Still very early on but hoping that this is the first sign of a move to a re-rating...
> 
> Holding at .002c




Big punt on this one if you ask me BESBS. They havnt done anything in the last 3 yrs, so dont see why they will now.  They have some potential projects, but i guess every explorer talks their dirt up.

Obviously i have been burnt before, so once bitten, twice shy, and all that jazz


----------



## Putty7 (17 December 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



> BESBS Player....
> 
> As a wildcard, bought some MPJ at .002c.
> 
> ...




Took a punt on these, agree with the theory BESBS, bought MHL on a punt when they started to show signs of life, this lot, while in a different industry, look similar, they kicked over a few rocks while things were good and did stuff all else, after the GFC it came down to surviving and pulling the finger out to get things happening, they seem to be doing this. Cheap share easily manipulated by the bigger traders when they start to look interesting, will be a wait and see but you never know.


----------



## BESBS Player (17 December 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Agree, Putty.

MPJ are a punt but if they do manage to get access to a decent project as management have indicated that they are aiming to do.

Everyone needs a tatts ticket in the bottom drawer


----------



## Megacents (28 December 2009)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Yea in for a dabble the likes of a find in Karoo basin maybe good. Perhaps find some u308 and then onsell the exploration areas to a larger player.


----------



## Putty7 (18 January 2010)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Unusual buying of MPJ today with volume up just under 100 million going through at .002, no news so not sure what to make of it, thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## Megacents (18 January 2010)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Yea Putty7

A bit of movement in volume, wonder what is up? There has been a few small nibles on this stack, that normally has very little volume for a while.

Has there been a leak in the boat?


----------



## Putty7 (19 January 2010)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



Megacents said:


> Yea Putty7
> 
> A bit of movement in volume, wonder what is up? There has been a few small nibles on this stack, that normally has very little volume for a while.
> 
> Has there been a leak in the boat?




I don't know why they are going through in volume all of a sudden but at time of writing buyers on the .002c side, sellers at .003c with 74 million shares through today.


----------



## Putty7 (21 January 2010)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



Putty7 said:


> I don't know why they are going through in volume all of a sudden but at time of writing buyers on the .002c side, sellers at .003c with 74 million shares through today.




Its seems at least one of the directors was caught up in the buying spree with MPJ lately taking 50 million shares on market at .002c, it's only pure speculation on my behalf but LKO saw the directors hogging in at around .004c before they got their show rolling last year and their shares jumped to .017c, not sure what to read into but worth watching with shares being consumed at .002c at the moment.


----------



## Albi (24 July 2010)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Have been holding a small punt since Jan at .002 now it is at .001. No movement, no news from management. What are they doing?


----------



## nioka (24 July 2010)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



Albi said:


> Have been holding a small punt since Jan at .002 now it is at .001. No movement, no news from management. What are they doing?



The cash on hand has probably gone down by the same percentage as the SP. The confidence appears to have slipped further. With so many shares listed at .002 and so few buyers offering .001, I wouldn't have a bottom drawer low enough to place this one. Just my opinion. DYOR (You never know with wildcat prospectors some of them do win the lottery, most just use up money and keep dilutuing the shares forever with the directors and management playing games at the expense of gambling investors.)


----------



## BESBS Player (13 August 2010)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Here is one of my "left-field" plunges!

I didn't put the house anywhere near this one but have managed to collect a several million shares over the last couple few days at .0001. 

It is a punt. Why?

* Karoo is still in the distant horizon. If it got going, it should create interest.
* Management must be hurting. Importantly, if they (or friends) are buying at these prices (I can't be sure of this but will be interesting to see along the line), then a SP like this give mega-leverege. This creates incentive.
* The market shows that the % difference between annual high and low prices is often a large %. This applies to the good and the dogs as well.
Providing the company stays afloat, then you can't really get a better leverege point than .001c

Happy to wait for a while and see...


Holding MPJ at .001c


----------



## CapnBirdseye (15 August 2010)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Looks tempting, but they probalby have only 4-6months worth of cash at their disposal, so more funds will be required soon.  And if those can't be raised then it could be all over.  

Whats required is something to lift the SP considerably and quickly so that new shares can be issued above 0.001.

Then again, they could always have a garage sale.

Saying all that, if i'm feeling flush soon, I might have a punt myself.


----------



## BESBS Player (19 August 2010)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

Hi Capn,

Fair comments - they also explain my comment about not placing the house on this one!

That said, management would also be aware of the company's finances and it is in their self interest to do something. At 0.001c, any news confirming some site work (put in a nice sugar-coated ASX release) and suddenly MPJ gets re-reated a little. If it rises to .003c (not impossible given today saw a sale at .002c, the leverege is already 200%. 
It is a risk but I usually allow up to 5% of my stocks to be pure (yet reasoned to some extent) punts. Guess where MPJ fits???

Cheers,
BESBS


----------



## Megacents (22 January 2011)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



BESBS Player said:


> It is a risk but I usually allow up to 5% of my stocks to be pure (yet reasoned to some extent) punts. Guess where MPJ fits???




Maybe some changes soon with the price and direction of the company. Aerial survey is being conducted late this month (January 2011) early next month on the Raptor sites in the Karoo Basin South Africa for uranium.

I do agree with the risk of this company, very poor and no real return for quite a while. Unless you purchased around the 0.1-0.2 cents.

Perhaps the 50:1 consolidation may help push it along.

I am holding this gamble.


----------



## springhill (5 September 2014)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

I picked up a speculative parcel of MPJ recently purely on the back of management commonality with another company in the area, positional location of tenament and upcoming drill program.

Volumes have gone through the roof in the past day or so on commencement of drilling program.

Not my usual low liquidity type purchase but I believe that the factors mentioned before override my usual pattern of behaviour.

Worth checking out for those who have tolerance for high risk.


----------



## skc (5 September 2014)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



springhill said:


> I picked up a speculative parcel of MPJ recently purely on the back of management commonality with another company in the area, positional location of tenament and upcoming drill program.
> 
> Volumes have gone through the roof in the past day or so on commencement of drilling program.
> 
> ...




For some reason I got on the mailing list of this mop and they highlighted MPJ for the exact reasons you've described.

http://catalysthunter.com/latest-catalysts/

I don't know the background of this website (or how they got my email address) and it seems to be quite new. Agree that the volume alone would have attracted a fair few watchers.


----------



## springhill (8 September 2014)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*



skc said:


> For some reason I got on the mailing list of this mop and they highlighted MPJ for the exact reasons you've described.
> 
> http://catalysthunter.com/latest-catalysts/
> 
> I don't know the background of this website (or how they got my email address) and it seems to be quite new. Agree that the volume alone would have attracted a fair few watchers.




I can honestly declare that I am not a contributing researcher for that website!! 

IMO what should be considered upon a speculative purchase of this stock is that any decent share price movement (based on drill results or outright speculation and the volume of shares on issue) would probably lead to a share consolidation. Of course this is often accompanied by an attaching option for existing share holders.

There are numeous positive and negative views that can be taken from MPJ and any investment should weigh these up against the risk tolerance of anyone considering purchasing.


----------



## springhill (15 September 2014)

*Re: MPJ - Mining Projects Group*

High Grade Nickel Intersected in First Drill Hole at Roe Hills Project
• A narrow Nickel-Copper sulphide vein grading between 10.0%-12.6% Nickel and up to 2.75% Copper (using a Portable XRF Analyser) has been intersected in RHDD0001, the first diamond drill hole of the Roe Hills drill programme.
• The high grade Nickel-Copper sulphides were intersected at a depth of 215.3m and are indicative of remobilised sulphides from a nearby primary Nickel source.
• RHDD0001 is a stratigraphic diamond hole drilled to locate the position of the inter- fingering edges of the host lava channel 80m southeast and down plunge from historic intersections at the Talc Lake Prospect.
• RHDD0002 has commenced 80m to the west and down dip of RHDD0001. It is targeting the modelled centre of the host komatiitic lava channel which is interpreted to be the source of the Nickel sulphide mineralisation and provide a DHEM platform.
• The core is currently being cut and will be submitted to the laboratory for assaying and confirmation of Nickel-Copper grades.


----------



## System (29 April 2016)

On April 29th, 2016, Mining Projects Group Limited (MJP) changed its name and ASX code to Kairos Minerals Limited (KAI).


----------



## springhill (9 May 2016)

Since the metamorphosis of MPJ to KAI, the company has performed well.

As lithium seems to be the flavour of the month, or one of them, this may present an opportunity for short, medium or long term profit.


----------



## swami2 (21 November 2016)

*KAI- The Nearology Scam*

One of the WA Inc crowd's old bag of tricks is the nearology scam.
Spec penny mining stocks like to highlight that some place, some where near them is a successful mining or exploration company and that they can be too, with just a little investment from Mug retail investors. 
*KAI*, formerly *MPJ*, formerly *YAM*, formerly *ZEX* is a old hand and master of Nearology.


They did the nearology con just last year when as MPJ, they spammed the fact that their Roe prospect was a great prospect for Nickel as it was near the Kambalda Nickel District which is world class.
Before *MPJ*, they used to be *YAM* until their Gold prospects weren't good enough .Before that they used to be ZEX. 
This company has targetted iron ore, Zinc, Gold, Nickel and now Lithium and there just the ones I know about. They guys are nothing if not flexible.They even tried their hand in the comedy Internet market with their venture into *laugh.com* . I think they were taking the mickey out of their shareholders with that.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...play=text&issuerId=3477&announcementId=170111

The beauty of WA ground is that there's bits of everything everywhere. iron ore, Zinc, Gold , Nickel, Lithium, they are all interchangeable and whatever ore is hot on the day, The WA penny dreadful company can highlight it's prospects. It's the directors only game they got. 
Alas, by the time they made multiple cap raises and drilling and exploration, it always turns out hopeless and they go broke. But they keep the same tenement and just spam another commodity prospect or they go find a retired lease near some company doing well at the time.WA is full of retired and dud leases.

The company are not leaders, *they are followers* of trends and it seems somehow that they seem to attract investors with the same mentality, hoping to make a quick buck on the back of someone else

Now, investors can go and hope that this time it will be different and it's Lithium prospect will hit pay dirt, but that's all you got , hope.
Never mind that you have no idea what Lithium is there and what grade it is and you wont know, until 18 months from now. So far they have picked up the best rock chip samples they could find and those results weren't impressive for someone cherry picking the best rock prospects they can find.
 Never mind that *Lithium* isn't rare at all and by the time even a great new resource is confirmed ,feasibility, permits, financing, construction , production and then sales, it will be well past 2020 and there will be a glut of lithium on the market by then
In fact despite the rhetoric by self interest groups and individuals, investing in Lithium producers over the last 4 years has been a losing one.
https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=N....69i57j69i58j69i61l2&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

*KAI*, IMO, will never get off the ground and it has no real intention to. It's a retail play to keep the WA economy ticking over at the expense of Mum and Dad investors
They have been in the Pilbarra and the Eastern Goldfields for decades and have made zilch but the beauty of their operation is that there is a new sucker born every minute.Just don't you be the one holding that baton now.
*All in My Opinion, of Course!*


----------



## JCitizen (24 November 2016)

Hi,
I was thinking of getting in on Kai for a long term hold. not so sure now after reading that. I think i will look elsewhere. Cxo are looking good, maybe i will try there. lucky i saw your possts.


----------



## JCitizen (24 November 2016)

not sure.they are up today.maybe i will, for long term.just a small amount.


----------



## swami2 (10 December 2016)

JCitizen said:


> not sure.they are up today.maybe i will, for long term.just a small amount.





Good luck.
Since my post Kai have sort of shot their Lithium prospects in the foot, announcing that they have surrendered their best prospect to AJM  with a maximum upside of $2M to kai and the vague hope of some royalties.
I am sure the market cap had factored in a bigger $ sum than that.

Kai have also just announced their drilling program for their Gold prospects in their Roe lease.

Very opportunistic. As I said in my earlier post KAI have had this lease for years and in fact got this lease from a Gold explorer when Gold was at it's peak of over $1500 USD a ton.
It was only when Breaker resources (BRB) announced their potentially significant gold drills, that KAI, thought that they maybe chasing the wrong donkey in drilling for Nickel.

Now as it turns out, BHP and Western Mining(WMC) have been through all this area with a fine comb.
And Western Mining had done plenty of drilling and they did come up with some gold finds as well as Nickel and copper as well as plenty of other minerals. Now, you can bet your bottom dollar that WMC explored those gold drills extensively to see if there was anything worthwhile and every owner of this lease since would know about it. These drilling results have always been available and The previous owner of the lease, who was a gold explorer had access to that data as has Kai or MPJ as they were then.
Kai don't have any recent gold drills  to go , so they are doing their best to inflate their prospects (IMO) and find some drill targets that may give them some gold hits to excite the market.

Now, I know that they will dress them up the best they can and some retail will get drawn in, but will Kai ever become a gold miner of that lease?

Not a chance. 
All In my opinion of course!


----------



## greggles (23 May 2018)

Kairos Minerals has announced a further significant increase in Mineral Resources at its 100%-owned  Pilbara Gold Project in the northwest of WA, with recent drilling more than doubling the contained gold at Mt York from the previously reported 258,000 ounces to 643,000 ounces.

After opening at 4.8c, KAI has eased off its highs and settled at 4.3c. Lots of eager sellers took advantage of the good news to exit their positions, most likely those who had entered at much higher prices late last year.

It looks like it's going to take quite a bit more good news to get Kairos Minerals heading further north in a significant way.


----------



## explod (30 November 2019)

Well well well, what a history this has had and totally asleep for over 10 years. But who am I to say with my MOY closed and in receivership KAI will probably stay that way lol.

However my choice in the Stock tip this month is prompted by it's inclusion by Barry Fitzgerald in his weekly share report from The Australian and an interesting look in my view at the long term chart, very high volume in the last four years as it sinks, for sellers remember someone is buying (tucking under the bed maybe). And now the drop has stopped at 1cent and then comes this report of Barry's out of the blue.

So a wild punt really but to 2cents it would be a 90% gain GG.


----------



## explod (29 December 2019)

The announcement on the reverse circulation drilling program is expected in the next two or three weeks. If at all positive I feel by the charts bottom stability it could double. So it's my punt for the January comp.

Of course a drop below the one cent line by Tuesday could see me out.


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2020)

This thread has been an interesting read. 

Price has surged off the lows, raising capital to expand it's Pilbara Gold Project. They've enough cash for another two quarters (not enough). The market is waiting for results of the RC drilling. 

I've included KAI in the small cap portfolio but with this history I won't be allowing price very much room to move down. The price chart looking encouraging as price has stayed in a tight range since the initial surge and dump. I may even sell into any price spike up.


----------



## peter2 (10 September 2020)

Interesting, something's happening here.  In light of the past history I decided to grab the profit earned from the last three consecutive up days. I was placing my sell order at 0.059 and when I refreshed the data the bid had risen to 0.063. 






Rather than wonder what is going on and being a "dick for a tick" (placing my sell at 0.064) I took the  bid.  Will watch with interest. I know the company is running out of cash so this may be a spike up before news of cap raising or it could be leakage of good drill results?


----------



## peter2 (22 October 2020)

As it turned out KAI announced a capital raising soon after my exit. The spp price was at an attractive 0.05 (prior close 0.066). After an initial dip price soon broke out and went higher (without me). 

Price has now fallen back to a prior trading range (blue boxes). I was asked if I would consider buying it here. My reply was no, because I need to see another bullish buy setup form first. That's my trading style. Others may use different tactics. 

I'm posting this follow up as an additional reply to @rnr who asked the initial question. 

Price is now back in the prior range (0.06 - 0.07). Will price be supported here? Will we see evidence of demand from those who missed out before?  

Today's bar show that the close is off the low and the days volume is above average. IMO this indicates that there is some demand at this level. If price were to stay in this range for another week I'd be prepared to buy the BO. If price falls further (closes < 0.06) I'll toss it from the watch list. 






Note: Opinions in this post from the perspective of a short term trader.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 November 2020)

Any current thoughts Peter ?
I know it's too early to call a bottom, but I suspect it's close.... needs confirmation though. 
Am thinking that if it holds above 4 cent, being a recent support level, it may run again.
Decent volume today noted.


----------



## peter2 (6 November 2020)

Thoughts on KAI?  Phew, glad I didn't buy when price was going down.  Price has tumbled -50% (0.09 - 0.041). 
The question is, are we at a bottom yet?  Price is at a significant support level as this was the level that price last rallied from. It's the same company with the same prospects. The only difference is that sentiment for these speculative drillers has changed. Money has been getting out of this sector and going elsewhere for the last few weeks. I'm seeing this across the market and my 20 position spec portfolio. 

It appears that KAI is waiting for results of their latest drilling program. KAI has plenty of cash ($12M) to continue to explore it's prospects. 
Like before, I need to wait for a chart setup.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 November 2020)

peter2 said:


> The only difference is that sentiment for these speculative drillers has changed. Money has been getting out of this sector and going elsewhere for the last few weeks. I'm seeing this across the market and my 20 position spec portfolio.



I haven't quite fully worked out where the money's going yet ...

(I have noticed quite a lot of trucks and trades style vehicles may be randomly stopped on the side of the road for short periods of time... could they be playing the stocks? )

Thanks for the update Peter.


----------



## Stockbailx (13 May 2021)

Kairos Minerals (ASX: KAI) reports that geochemical and geophysical surveys completed last year at the Skywell prospect have defined multiple intrusion-related gold targets. Took its time, might be on to something substantial "Digzy".


----------



## frugal.rock (2 June 2021)

Have noticed a bit of interest today. 
Chart looking much improved and yesterday's announcement indicating a few recent works results announcements should be forthcoming in the next few weeks months.
They seem to be in the same nearology vicinity as DEG, so maybe worth a look at.

3 month daily chart. Yesterday triggered the PSAR indicator to turn and breaking the upper BB


----------



## Stockbailx (12 June 2021)

Kairos Minerals (ASX: KAI) has defined a new exploration target at its Pilbara gold project south of Port Hedland containing between 4.4 million tonnes to 7.4Mt of gold bearing ore.
The exploration target, which has grades ranging between 1.5 grams per tonne gold and 1.8g/t, is located close to the company’s promising Mt York and Iron Stirrup deposits as well as to the Zakanaka prospect.
It is possible that the new target area contains extensions of the mineralisation from the historical pits at Zakanaka, the company predicts.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 August 2021)

*Not sure if the punters are aware of the 2 nearology plays on this one?,
1. near DeGreys world class Hemi gold deposit and
2.   near Mineral Resources’ Tier-1 Wodgina Lithium deposit*


ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
28 July 2021

*Pilbara exploration accelerates with vast number of  assays expected in coming weeks *

Assays for +10,000m of RC and 5,000m of AC drilling now in the laboratory

Highlights
• Initial phase of AC (air-core) drilling completed at the Kangan Project, *located 20km south of the world-class 6.8Moz Hemi deposit.  *

• The 5,454m/133-hole program tested a sizeable anomalous gold target adjacent to major structures identified from aeromagnetic and soil geochemistry data.

• The drilling intersected various intrusive lithologies, including mafic intrusions and a significant amount of pegmatites. 
*Assays are expected in 6-7 weeks.*

• First assay results received from the ongoing drilling program at the 873,500oz Mt York Gold Project, with best initial intercepts from the Old Faithful prospect including:
• 28m @ 1.43g/t Au from 72m in MYRC156, including:
➢ 4m @ 2.37g/t Au from 84m

• Airborne magnetic and radiometric survey completed at the Wodgina Project, *located immediately adjacent to Mineral Resources’ Tier-1 Wodgina Lithium deposit *(Ore Reserve of 151.9Mt grading 1.17% Li2O) to generate exploration targets.

• Ultrafine+ soil sampling program, part of the CSIRO research initiative, also completed at Wodgina, with 1,517 samples submitted for assay.

• Fixed-loop transient electro-magnetic (FLTEM) survey completed at the Tierra prospect, part of the Croydon Project, to evaluate a large conductive body identified in a previous SAM survey adjacent to previous drilling and high-grade copper-gold rock chips.

• Exploration continuing at the Skywell Project, with further mapping, rock chips and soil sampling programs underway.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 September 2021)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
15 September 2021

Exceptional high-grade gold zone intersected at Mt York

Outstanding new high-grade intercept of 32m at 3.79g/t Au including a zone grading up to 15.7g/t is the best gold intercept in the history of the 873,500oz Mt York deposit

Highlights
• Significant new results received from the major Reverse Circulation drilling program at the  873,500oz Mt York Gold Project, with a new high-grade zone identified:
• 32m @ 3.79g/t Au from 124m in KMYC128, including:
• 16m @ 6.62g/t Au from 132m, including:
• 4m @ 15.7g/t Au from 144m

• The new intercept extends the mineralisation 90m down-dip in an area previously named “The Gap”, located between the historic Main Hill and Breccia Hill pits where minimal drilling has been conducted.
• The *mineralisation remains open at depth* and represents an exciting new target for follow-up drilling.
• The standout intercept in KMYC128 represents the best gold intercept in history for the Mt York deposit, where 1,041 holes have been drilled for more than 46,000 metres.
• To the date of this announcement, Kairos has completed 87 RC drill holes for 12,876m at the Mt York Project.
• Due to the industry-wide turnaround delays in receiving assay results, Kairos has decided to have a month’s break to allow it to receive additional results and plan further drilling. The drill rig is due to be back at the project by the end of this month.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 October 2021)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
1 October 2021

Kairos substantially expands Pilbara exploration footprint with new strategic licence applications.

New Exploration Licence Applications covering 479.2 km2 are prospective for lithium-caesium-tantalum (‘LCT’) pegmatites and intrusion-related gold mineralisation

Highlights

• Kairos’ technical team has identified and secured a strategic Project via new applications in the Pilbara district of Western Australia.

• New acquisition increases the size of Kairos’ tenure in the Pilbara by 30% to 2,026km2.

• The Rocklea Project Licences include granitic rocks of the Sisters Supersuite intrusion and volcanic rocks of the Warrawoona Group.

• A new Exploration Licence Application has been added to the Lalla Rookh Project, located next to the Lalla Rookh historic gold mine.

• The Exploration Licences covering the Rocklea and Lalla Rookh Projects are prospective for both Hemi-style, intrusive-related gold discoveries and lithium-caesium-tantalum (‘LCT’)
pegmatite discoveries.

• Kairos is planning an airborne magnetic and radiometric survey for both project areas.

Kairos’ Executive Chairman, Terry Topping, said:
 “This is an exciting addition to our Pilbara Gold Project, which already encompasses a very large and strategic footprint in this Tier-1 mining and exploration district."

“The new licence applications will increase our overall ground-holdings by 30% to over 2,000 square kilometres, making us one of the largest land-holders in the central and east Pilbara with ground situated across a number of important strategic geological structures."

“The new Exploration Licences covering the Rocklea and Lalla Rookh Projects are highly prospective for both Hemi-style, intrusive-related gold discoveries and LCT-style pegmatite lithium discoveries."

“This is another demonstration of our commitment as a long-term strategic explorer in the Pilbara region and further strengthens our deep pipeline of exploration opportunities. We look forward to the commencement of initial exploration activities including an airborne magnetic and radiometric survey.”

Held.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 November 2021)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
4 November 2021

Major Lithium-Caesium-Tantalum (LCT) targets identified at Wodgina Project

Two high-priority targets identified from preliminary Ultrafine+ soil geochemistry results less than  3km from the world-class Wodgina Lithium Mine

Highlights
• Coherent and robust LCT anomalies outlined by Ultrafine+™ soil sampling at the 100%-owned Wodgina Project in the Pilbara Region of WA.

• Pegmatites have been mapped within the LCT anomalous areas, with a nearby historical rock chip sample that returned an assay result of 1.6% Li2O.

• The two high-priority LCT targets are located less than 3km from the world-class Wodgina Lithium Mine, *which is set to recommence spodumene concentrate production next year. *

• Results are still pending for just over one-third of the soil samples collected.

• A follow-up mapping and rock chip program is planned once all the results have been received.

3 year chart (weekly bars)






3 month chart (daily bars)


----------



## frugal.rock (12 November 2021)

A please explain for yesterday's efforts. 
I note, no mention of a decent increase in the POG over the last few days.

"3. No. However, with reference to the Company’s ASX Announcement on 4 November 2021, please note that the Company has an extensive Gold and Lithium exploration program  underway in the Pilbara of Western Australia and note also the recent press releases regarding the restart of the Wodgina Lithium Mine which is in close proximity to the Company’s exploration leases."

Looking for continuation on a mid to longer term basis. Held


----------

